# paypal site won't load



## yellowbeatle (Dec 13, 2010)

Really hoping someone can help...

All of a sudden I can no longer access paypal on my computer. The page will never load and it seems to time out. I have erased my cookies, checked my host file (I didn't see anything there with "paypal")...I run a small business and use Paypal for it so not being able to access paypal is really causing some problems...

I would appreciate any help you could give to me!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are using a bookmark or http link,you might try typing
this directly into the address bar and hit enter,and see what happens.
https://www.paypal.com
If it works,update your bookmark/favorites link.


----------



## yellowbeatle (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice but I am still "timing out" before the paypal site will load. I have tried clicking paypal links from other websites, connecting through google, and just typing paypal's site directly in...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might want to check you firewall and make sure it didn't
get added to blocked sites accidentally.
Paypal comes right up here.
Maybe disable the firewall and antivirus temperarily to see
if it is causing problems.


----------



## yellowbeatle (Dec 13, 2010)

How do I go about diabling the firewall temporarily? 
The strange thing is up until a week ago I could connect to Paypal just fine. Now it is the ONLY site I haven't been able to load.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Depends on the version of windows you are using.
If you are using the windows firewall,you can usually
get to the settings at start/control panel/windows firewall.
For a third party firewall,you would need to open it's
control center.
Most of them have an icon in the taskbar notification area
the you can double click to run it.

Also,open internet explorer,click tools/internet options and click
the security tab.
Uncheck protected mode,click apply/ok.
Restart internet explorer and see if you can get to paypal.

For trouble shooting purposes,you might download and install
the firefox browser and see if it is having the same problem.
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ie.html

If the problem persists,it may be a good idea to check the security section
of this forum for instructions to post a highjack this log.
Just in case there is some malware that may be causing problems.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

try pinging paypal

on XP, go to START->RUN and type in "cmd" (no quotes). then type in "ping paypal.com" (without quotes)

on Vista/7, click the start orb, and type in "cmd" (no quotes). then type in "ping paypal.com" (no quotes again)


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Update on this.
Looks like paypal has been having problems with denial of
service attacks from hackers,so the problems is probably
not on your end.

Not loading for me right now either.


----------

